# Do I care that the post office put a sticker on my mail boz, "Managed Service Point?"



## Beachboy

​ 
The "Managed Service Point" sticker showed up on my mail box yesterday without any explanation.  It says MSP, has my zip code, and zip plus that is not my address.  I found the following on the internet from the *Postal Carriers Handbook.*

SERVICE TALK: MANAGED SERVICE POINT (MSP)
The purpose of MSP is to provide our customers with a consistent and timely delivery of mail. One of the major complaints of our customers is that they are not getting their mail at the same time every day. This is not an unreasonable expectation. By implementing MSP, we are better able to analyze and document our delivery performance and address those areas that need improvement.
As a carrier, your efforts are instrumental in the effective usage of this program. Several key elements need your attention such as:

Carriers are required to scan all barcodes on your route and any portion of another route(Pivoting) that you may be assigned.

Carriers are prohibited from manually keying in the barcode number.

Carriers are required to scan all barcodes at the address where it was placed, whether you have mail for that address or not. This scan must be made at the actual time of delivery.

If you are missing a barcode label at a designated service point, it is important that you inform your supervisor upon return to the office.
Missed scans diminish the effectiveness of MSP. All carriers must know the
locations of barcode labels on a route. If you are new to the route, ask your supervisor for the list.
It is important to remember that when you do a pivot on another route, you are required to scan the barcode on that route. Ask you supervisor for the barcode location list prior to departing for the route.
FAX:
- 2 -
*These scans and the information they provide, are official records of the United States Postal Service*. *It is a serious violation to falsify any of these scans and alter any of these records.* It is also a serious violation to have any copies or duplicates of your MSP barcodes and to scan them in order tocircumvent the program. MSP is being monitored extensively. Any indications of duplicate or copied barcodes and manually keying in of barcode numbers will be investigated and the appropriate corrective action will be taken if there is proof of these violations. In some offices, termination actions have been taken against employees committing these violations.
The following excerpts from the ELM and M&#8208;41 pertain to your role in
ensuring that the labels are scanned correctly and that duplicate or copied
labels are not scanned and the barcode numbers are not manually keyed
in.
ELM 661.3c: Employees must avoid, whether or not specifically prohibited
by the Code, which might result in or create the appearance of impeding
Postal Service efficiency and economy.
ELM 61.1: Employyes are expected to discharge their assigned duties
conscientiously and effectively.
ELM 661.51: Employees must obey the instructions of their supervisors.
Please ensure that you understand the importance of correctly scanning
your labels and the seriousness of scanning any duplicate or copied labels.
If you have any questions about MSP or proper set up of scanners and
actual scanning, please contact your supervisor.
- 3 -
Your cooperation in making MSP an effective program to ensure consistent delivery to our customers is appreciated.

I asked my postman about it, and he was not too happy about it.  He said this is a program the USPS has been developing for several years to _scan _how far along a carrier is in covering their route.  *The scanner is also a flip cellular telephone.*  There are quite a few complaints on the internet about USPS not asking about the sticker.  Apparently, they do not have to.  Looks to me like a way to can lazy postal carriers.





How The Post Office Is Trying To Increase Efficiency, With Flip Phones | Co.Exist | ideas + impact​ 
I checked on the internet, a postal carrier delivering mail on the street makes between $52,220 and $57,700.  Is this government getting "more bang for their buck," or is this "Big Brother?"  For some reason the term "Patriot Act" is running through my mind right now.


----------



## BobPlumb

Beachboy said:


> ​
> The "Managed Service Point" sticker showed up on my mail box yesterday without any explanation.  It says MSP, has my zip code, and zip plus that is not my address.  I found the following on the internet from the *Postal Carriers Handbook.*
> 
> SERVICE TALK: MANAGED SERVICE POINT (MSP)
> The purpose of MSP is to provide our customers with a consistent and timely delivery of mail. One of the major complaints of our customers is that they are not getting their mail at the same time every day. This is not an unreasonable expectation. By implementing MSP, we are better able to analyze and document our delivery performance and address those areas that need improvement.
> As a carrier, your efforts are instrumental in the effective usage of this program. Several key elements need your attention such as:
> 
> Carriers are required to scan all barcodes on your route and any portion of another route(Pivoting) that you may be assigned.
> 
> Carriers are prohibited from manually keying in the barcode number.
> 
> Carriers are required to scan all barcodes at the address where it was placed, whether you have mail for that address or not. This scan must be made at the actual time of delivery.
> 
> If you are missing a barcode label at a designated service point, it is important that you inform your supervisor upon return to the office.
> Missed scans diminish the effectiveness of MSP. All carriers must know the
> locations of barcode labels on a route. If you are new to the route, ask your supervisor for the list.
> It is important to remember that when you do a pivot on another route, you are required to scan the barcode on that route. Ask you supervisor for the barcode location list prior to departing for the route.
> FAX:
> - 2 -
> *These scans and the information they provide, are official records of the United States Postal Service*. *It is a serious violation to falsify any of these scans and alter any of these records.* It is also a serious violation to have any copies or duplicates of your MSP barcodes and to scan them in order tocircumvent the program. MSP is being monitored extensively. Any indications of duplicate or copied barcodes and manually keying in of barcode numbers will be investigated and the appropriate corrective action will be taken if there is proof of these violations. In some offices, termination actions have been taken against employees committing these violations.
> The following excerpts from the ELM and M&#8208;41 pertain to your role in
> ensuring that the labels are scanned correctly and that duplicate or copied
> labels are not scanned and the barcode numbers are not manually keyed
> in.
> ELM 661.3c: Employees must avoid, whether or not specifically prohibited
> by the Code, which might result in or create the appearance of impeding
> Postal Service efficiency and economy.
> ELM 61.1: Employyes are expected to discharge their assigned duties
> conscientiously and effectively.
> ELM 661.51: Employees must obey the instructions of their supervisors.
> Please ensure that you understand the importance of correctly scanning
> your labels and the seriousness of scanning any duplicate or copied labels.
> If you have any questions about MSP or proper set up of scanners and
> actual scanning, please contact your supervisor.
> - 3 -
> Your cooperation in making MSP an effective program to ensure consistent delivery to our customers is appreciated.
> 
> I asked my postman about it, and he was not too happy about it.  He said this is a program the USPS has been developing for several years to _scan _how far along a carrier is in covering their route.  *The scanner is also a flip cellular telephone.*  There are quite a few complaints on the internet about USPS not asking about the sticker.  Apparently, they do not have to.  Looks to me like a way to can lazy postal carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How The Post Office Is Trying To Increase Efficiency, With Flip Phones | Co.Exist | ideas + impact​
> I checked on the internet, a postal carrier delivering mail on the street makes between $52,220 and $57,700.  Is this government getting "more bang for their buck," or is this "Big Brother?"  For some reason the term "Patriot Act" is running through my mind right now.



Yes you care, otherwise you would not had started his herald about it.


----------



## Beachboy

I see a lot of points in favor and against this MSPs.  I think the  American people have long questioned the efficiency of government  employees.  At the same time if I were a postal carrier it would seem  like a lot of the freedom and enjoyment of working outdoors would be  gone.

I understand from conversations with mail carriers that many veterans do  this work, and stay off the welfare roles.  Our carrier of the last ten  years is a vet, who has some serious post-traumatic stress problems.   Our neighbors tuned us in, and frequently we deliver mail to each  other's homes.  We see it as a chance to say "hi."  

Our postal carrier misses work a day or two a week, and others run his  route which adds to the chaos of mail delivery.  Some years ago we  opened a mail box to assure receipt of our mail.  There was a lot of  returned mail.

With MSP on his route, I think our mail carrier is not long for his  employment.  I hate to see that.  I consider getting a mail box a small  inconvenience for helping an American war vet.


----------



## Beachboy

BobPlumb said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The "Managed Service Point" sticker showed up on my mail box yesterday  without any explanation.  It says MSP, has my zip code, and zip plus  that is not my address.  I found the following on the internet from the *Postal Carriers Handbook.*
> 
> SERVICE TALK: MANAGED SERVICE POINT (MSP)
> The purpose of MSP is to provide our customers with a consistent and  timely delivery of mail. One of the major complaints of our customers is  that they are not getting their mail at the same time every day. This  is not an unreasonable expectation. By implementing MSP, we are better  able to analyze and document our delivery performance and address those  areas that need improvement.
> As a carrier, your efforts are instrumental in the effective usage of  this program. Several key elements need your attention such as:
> 
> Carriers are required to scan all barcodes on your route and any portion of another route(Pivoting) that you may be assigned.
> 
> Carriers are prohibited from manually keying in the barcode number.
> 
> Carriers are required to scan all barcodes at the address where it was  placed, whether you have mail for that address or not. This scan must be  made at the actual time of delivery.
> 
> If you are missing a barcode label at a designated service point, it is  important that you inform your supervisor upon return to the office.
> Missed scans diminish the effectiveness of MSP. All carriers must know the
> locations of barcode labels on a route. If you are new to the route, ask your supervisor for the list.
> It is important to remember that when you do a pivot on another route,  you are required to scan the barcode on that route. Ask you supervisor  for the barcode location list prior to departing for the route.
> FAX:
> - 2 -
> *These scans and the information they provide, are official records of the United States Postal Service*. *It is a serious violation to falsify any of these scans and alter any of these records.*  It is also a serious violation to have any copies or duplicates of your  MSP barcodes and to scan them in order tocircumvent the program. MSP is  being monitored extensively. Any indications of duplicate or copied  barcodes and manually keying in of barcode numbers will be investigated  and the appropriate corrective action will be taken if there is proof of  these violations. In some offices, termination actions have been taken  against employees committing these violations.
> The following excerpts from the ELM and M&#8208;41 pertain to your role in
> ensuring that the labels are scanned correctly and that duplicate or copied
> labels are not scanned and the barcode numbers are not manually keyed
> in.
> ELM 661.3c: Employees must avoid, whether or not specifically prohibited
> by the Code, which might result in or create the appearance of impeding
> Postal Service efficiency and economy.
> ELM 61.1: Employyes are expected to discharge their assigned duties
> conscientiously and effectively.
> ELM 661.51: Employees must obey the instructions of their supervisors.
> Please ensure that you understand the importance of correctly scanning
> your labels and the seriousness of scanning any duplicate or copied labels.
> If you have any questions about MSP or proper set up of scanners and
> actual scanning, please contact your supervisor.
> - 3 -
> Your cooperation in making MSP an effective program to ensure consistent delivery to our customers is appreciated.
> 
> I asked my postman about it, and he was not too happy about it.  He said  this is a program the USPS has been developing for several years to _scan _how far along a carrier is in covering their route.  *The scanner is also a flip cellular telephone.*   There are quite a few complaints on the internet about USPS not asking  about the sticker.  Apparently, they do not have to.  Looks to me like a  way to can lazy postal carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How The Post Office Is Trying To Increase Efficiency, With Flip Phones | Co.Exist | ideas + impact​
> I checked on the internet, a postal carrier delivering mail on the  street makes between $52,220 and $57,700.  Is this government getting  "more bang for their buck," or is this "Big Brother?"  For some reason  the term "Patriot Act" is running through my mind right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you care, otherwise you would not had started his herald about it.
Click to expand...


It started out of curiosity about MSP sticker on my mail box, but as I  though about it, I realized it is a good topic for a thread.  It effects  almost everyone, there are issues from government employee efficiency  to Patriot Act which is all over the news on privacy issues.  It also  does not demand a lot of research to understand.  But, in the end,  EVERYONE complains about GOVERNMENT EFFICIENCY, we taxpayers should be  happy, but I am not.  Something about this just does not feel right to  me, and I do not know what it is - yet.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Just take it off.  And if they put another take that one off too.  Fuck em.


----------



## R.C. Christian

LOL, metrics for mail carriers. Too bad they don't put those on capitol hill.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Beachboy said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The "Managed Service Point" sticker showed up on my mail box yesterday  without any explanation.  It says MSP, has my zip code, and zip plus  that is not my address.  I found the following on the internet from the *Postal Carriers Handbook.*
> 
> SERVICE TALK: MANAGED SERVICE POINT (MSP)
> The purpose of MSP is to provide our customers with a consistent and  timely delivery of mail. One of the major complaints of our customers is  that they are not getting their mail at the same time every day. This  is not an unreasonable expectation. By implementing MSP, we are better  able to analyze and document our delivery performance and address those  areas that need improvement.
> As a carrier, your efforts are instrumental in the effective usage of  this program. Several key elements need your attention such as:
> 
> Carriers are required to scan all barcodes on your route and any portion of another route(Pivoting) that you may be assigned.
> 
> Carriers are prohibited from manually keying in the barcode number.
> 
> Carriers are required to scan all barcodes at the address where it was  placed, whether you have mail for that address or not. This scan must be  made at the actual time of delivery.
> 
> If you are missing a barcode label at a designated service point, it is  important that you inform your supervisor upon return to the office.
> Missed scans diminish the effectiveness of MSP. All carriers must know the
> locations of barcode labels on a route. If you are new to the route, ask your supervisor for the list.
> It is important to remember that when you do a pivot on another route,  you are required to scan the barcode on that route. Ask you supervisor  for the barcode location list prior to departing for the route.
> FAX:
> - 2 -
> *These scans and the information they provide, are official records of the United States Postal Service*. *It is a serious violation to falsify any of these scans and alter any of these records.*  It is also a serious violation to have any copies or duplicates of your  MSP barcodes and to scan them in order tocircumvent the program. MSP is  being monitored extensively. Any indications of duplicate or copied  barcodes and manually keying in of barcode numbers will be investigated  and the appropriate corrective action will be taken if there is proof of  these violations. In some offices, termination actions have been taken  against employees committing these violations.
> The following excerpts from the ELM and M&#8208;41 pertain to your role in
> ensuring that the labels are scanned correctly and that duplicate or copied
> labels are not scanned and the barcode numbers are not manually keyed
> in.
> ELM 661.3c: Employees must avoid, whether or not specifically prohibited
> by the Code, which might result in or create the appearance of impeding
> Postal Service efficiency and economy.
> ELM 61.1: Employyes are expected to discharge their assigned duties
> conscientiously and effectively.
> ELM 661.51: Employees must obey the instructions of their supervisors.
> Please ensure that you understand the importance of correctly scanning
> your labels and the seriousness of scanning any duplicate or copied labels.
> If you have any questions about MSP or proper set up of scanners and
> actual scanning, please contact your supervisor.
> - 3 -
> Your cooperation in making MSP an effective program to ensure consistent delivery to our customers is appreciated.
> 
> I asked my postman about it, and he was not too happy about it.  He said  this is a program the USPS has been developing for several years to _scan _how far along a carrier is in covering their route.  *The scanner is also a flip cellular telephone.*   There are quite a few complaints on the internet about USPS not asking  about the sticker.  Apparently, they do not have to.  Looks to me like a  way to can lazy postal carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How The Post Office Is Trying To Increase Efficiency, With Flip Phones | Co.Exist | ideas + impact​
> I checked on the internet, a postal carrier delivering mail on the  street makes between $52,220 and $57,700.  Is this government getting  "more bang for their buck," or is this "Big Brother?"  For some reason  the term "Patriot Act" is running through my mind right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you care, otherwise you would not had started his herald about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out of curiosity about MSP sticker on my mail box, but as I  though about it, I realized it is a good topic for a thread.  It effects  almost everyone, there are issues from government employee efficiency  to Patriot Act which is all over the news on privacy issues.  It also  does not demand a lot of research to understand.  But, in the end,  EVERYONE complains about GOVERNMENT EFFICIENCY, we taxpayers should be  happy, but I am not.  Something about this just does not feel right to  me, and I do not know what it is - yet.
Click to expand...


Beach....i delivered Mail for 33 years....those stickers have absolutely nothing to do with what you read at their site....all it is, is a way to keep an eye on the carrier....if you have a regular carrier who knows how to do his job you usually get your mail around the same time every day.....or you should anyway.....so them saying it helps them help you with the time is bullshit....if you dont want it in your box rip it off .....and if they put another there take it off....if they say something....tell them you dont want the thing in your box.....they will just stick it in your neighbors box.....tell him the same thing i told you...its your box they cant force you to have it in the box......us Carriers thought it was bullshit and they know it.....it had nothing to do with delivering the mail or the problems the PO is facing.....


----------



## whitehall

There must be more to worry about these days than a sticker on your mail box. I can't say enough good things about our rural mail carrier. She comes up the driveway when we have a package too big for the mailbox and beeps the horn or gets out of the car and puts the package on the porch. I don't know when the mail gets in the box. Sometimes I don't check it for a day or two.


----------



## TheOldSchool

P.S. man that narrowed down your location way too far.  Your picture has the road name and zip code that you live in.  You shouldn't post that kind of thing.


----------



## J.E.D

Beachboy said:


> Do I care that the post office put a sticker on my mail boz, "Managed Service Point?"



It's a conspiracy, brah. They're monitoring you.


----------



## Katzndogz

Mail carriers are not performing a favor for the people they deliver to.  They are not delivering mail for their personal enjoyment.  It is a job.  Too many carriers have misused their employment.  They become lazy.  These stickers are a way to keep tabs on carriers.   It's like having someone looking over their shoulder.  Too bad there's no way to make sure they just don't throw the mail away so they don't have to deliver it at all.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Katzndogz said:


> Mail carriers are not performing a favor for the people they deliver to.  They are not delivering mail for their personal enjoyment.  It is a job.  Too many carriers have misused their employment.  They become lazy.  These stickers are a way to keep tabs on carriers.   It's like having someone looking over their shoulder.  Too bad there's no way to make sure they just don't throw the mail away so they don't have to deliver it at all.


*Mail carriers are not performing a favor for the people they deliver to.  *
so how do you know?.....i did lots of favors for the people on my route as do many other carriers......
*
Too many carriers have misused their employment.*
how?.....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I don't see the big deal.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I don't see the big deal.



Not really a big deal. A little big brotherish, but I can understand the reasoning.


----------



## Beachboy

TheOldSchool said:


> Just take it off.  And if they put another take that one off too.  Fuck em.



I read on the internet where a fellow did just that.  Apparently, the next day his mail carrier was at his door replacing it.  As you can see from the section of the OP out of the Mail Carrier's Handbook the USPS is very serious about this program.  It is probably a hassle I would lose anyway.




​ 
What I am wondering is some letters I receive have bar coding on them, supposedly to facilitate automated sorting by the USPS.  Could this lead to the USPS not only recording the delivery, but EACH LETTER I get?  Not that I have anything to hide, but we still get junk mail for the people who lived here ten years ago.  

If someone was out to damage me, what is to prevent them from sending me mail from some group like the American Nazi Party?  I don't want my name associated in any way, especially with being on their mailing list.






As it is now, we are receiving _Sports Illustrated_ which we did not subscribe to.  I wrote them and told them to stop, and they did not.  Is _Sports Illustrated_ going to show up in a year with a bill, and be able to verify delivery through the USPS?​


----------



## Beachboy

R.C. Christian said:


> LOL, metrics for mail carriers. Too bad they don't put those on capitol hill.



R. C. Christian gets rep from me for this post.  Kudos!


----------



## Sunshine

I don't have one.  Should I feel left out?


----------



## Beachboy

Harry Dresden said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you care, otherwise you would not had started his herald about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started out of curiosity about MSP sticker on my mail box, but as I  though about it, I realized it is a good topic for a thread.  It effects  almost everyone, there are issues from government employee efficiency  to Patriot Act which is all over the news on privacy issues.  It also  does not demand a lot of research to understand.  But, in the end,  EVERYONE complains about GOVERNMENT EFFICIENCY, we taxpayers should be  happy, but I am not.  Something about this just does not feel right to  me, and I do not know what it is - yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beach....i delivered Mail for 33 years....those stickers have absolutely nothing to do with what you read at their site....all it is, is a way to keep an eye on the carrier....if you have a regular carrier who knows how to do his job you usually get your mail around the same time every day.....or you should anyway.....so them saying it helps them help you with the time is bullshit....if you dont want it in your box rip it off .....and if they put another there take it off....if they say something....tell them you dont want the thing in your box.....they will just stick it in your neighbors box.....tell him the same thing i told you...its your box they cant force you to have it in the box......us Carriers thought it was bullshit and they know it.....it had nothing to do with delivering the mail or the problems the PO is facing.....
Click to expand...


Thank you for the inside perspective.  Our neighborhood has had the same carrier for at least ten years.  Neighbors informed us when we moved in that our carrier should probably be on disability as he has PTSD from military service.  Mail gets in the wrong box so frequently, that we took a PO Box.  Our carrier misses at least a day of work a week, and has disappeared for months at a time.  We get a lot of temporary carriers, and mail can come as late as 7pm, and sometimes not at all.  We really do not mind the inconvenience for a war veteran.

Now, I believe some bureaucrat in the post office will fire our mail carrier rather soon.  Who knows, I may send a letter complimenting his service.  I will not create any kind of a problem for our carrier.  Religionwise, I am kind of an Agnostic, but I do believe in the Golden Rule, and I think the Old Testament shares some worthwhile lessons about punishment for our misdeeds.  It is not what we do at church on Sunday that matters, it is what we practice in our everyday activities that speaks to our character.


----------



## Beachboy

whitehall said:


> There must be more to worry about these days than a sticker on your mail box. I can't say enough good things about our rural mail carrier. She comes up the driveway when we have a package too big for the mailbox and beeps the horn or gets out of the car and puts the package on the porch. I don't know when the mail gets in the box. Sometimes I don't check it for a day or two.



We had a temporary mail carrier for about a month.  I learned that he had served three times in Iraq, and was considering going back.  One day we got into a conversation about politics that lasted a half hour.  I encouraged him to run for public office.  

Now, that half hour was on the USPS clock, and only happened one time.  Isn't community involvement part of the job?  It has to be more than running from one mail box to another.

When your postal carrier brings those big boxes to your porch it takes maybe five or ten minutes.  When some pencil pusher in Washington reads your carrier's time report will she be penalized for slowing down delivery.  We all just read whatUSMBs retired postal carrier of 33 years, Harry Dresdan had to say.



Harry Dresden said:


> Beach....i delivered Mail for 33 years....those stickers have absolutely  nothing to do with what you read at their site....all it is, is a way  to keep an eye on the carrier....if you have a regular carrier who knows  how to do his job you usually get your mail around the same time every  day.....or you should anyway.....so them saying it helps them help you  with the time is bullshit....if you dont want it in your box rip it off  .....and if they put another there take it off....if they say  something....tell them you dont want the thing in your box.....they will  just stick it in your neighbors box.....tell him the same thing i told  you...its your box they cant force you to have it in the box......us  Carriers thought it was bullshit and they know it.....it had nothing to  do with delivering the mail or the problems the PO is  facing.....










Feels like another piece of Americana is just fading away, (_Saturday Evening Post_, 1922)​


----------



## Beachboy

TheOldSchool said:


> P.S. man that narrowed down your location way too far.  Your picture has the road name and zip code that you live in.  You shouldn't post that kind of thing.



Thanks, but no USMB violation.  All images are from Google images, none are pics I took.  The label is from an article and appears to be a mock-up.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Beachboy said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, metrics for mail carriers. Too bad they don't put those on capitol hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R. C. Christian gets rep from me for this post.  Kudos!
Click to expand...


I'm not sure I deserve it but thanks!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Beachboy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just take it off.  And if they put another take that one off too.  Fuck em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read on the internet where a fellow did just that.  Apparently, the next day his mail carrier was at his door replacing it.  As you can see from the section of the OP out of the Mail Carrier's Handbook the USPS is very serious about this program.  It is probably a hassle I would lose anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> What I am wondering is some letters I receive have bar coding on them, supposedly to facilitate automated sorting by the USPS.  Could this lead to the USPS not only recording the delivery, but EACH LETTER I get?  Not that I have anything to hide, but we still get junk mail for the people who lived here ten years ago.
> 
> If someone was out to damage me, what is to prevent them from sending me mail from some group like the American Nazi Party?  I don't want my name associated in any way, especially with being on their mailing list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it is now, we are receiving _Sports Illustrated_ which we did not subscribe to.  I wrote them and told them to stop, and they did not.  Is _Sports Illustrated_ going to show up in a year with a bill, and be able to verify delivery through the USPS?​
Click to expand...


*
I read on the internet where a fellow did just that.  Apparently, the next day his mail carrier was at his door replacing it.  As you can see from the section of the OP out of the Mail Carrier's Handbook the USPS is very serious about this program.  It is probably a hassle I would lose anyway.*

just say you dont want it on there....its your box they cant make you do anything.....i had lots of people tell me they did not want it there....they just find another place to put it....
*

What I am wondering is some letters I receive have bar coding on them, supposedly to facilitate automated sorting by the USPS.  Could this lead to the USPS not only recording the delivery, but EACH LETTER I get?  Not that I have anything to hide, but we still get junk mail for the people who lived here ten years ago.  
*

the bar codes are so the machine the OCR...(Optical character recognition) it goes through knows where it is going.....it also says where it has been.....if you have had a regular Carrier for a while and he is worth a dam you should not be getting anyone elses  mail unless it is Current Resident or you have a sub....

*
If someone was out to damage me, what is to prevent them from sending me mail from some group like the American Nazi Party?  I don't want my name associated in any way, especially with being on their mailing list.*

anyone with your address can send stuff....if its first or second class just refuse it.....it goes back and the sender has to pay the postage.....if its junk its up to you to contact the company sending it and tell them you dont want it and to take your address off their list....

*
As it is now, we are receiving Sports Illustrated which we did not subscribe to.  I wrote them and told them to stop, and they did not.  Is Sports Illustrated going to show up in a year with a bill, and be able to verify delivery through the USPS?
*

if you refused it and they keep on sending....when the bill shows up refuse it and write on the face of the bill....refused did not order....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Beachboy said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It started out of curiosity about MSP sticker on my mail box, but as I  though about it, I realized it is a good topic for a thread.  It effects  almost everyone, there are issues from government employee efficiency  to Patriot Act which is all over the news on privacy issues.  It also  does not demand a lot of research to understand.  But, in the end,  EVERYONE complains about GOVERNMENT EFFICIENCY, we taxpayers should be  happy, but I am not.  Something about this just does not feel right to  me, and I do not know what it is - yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach....i delivered Mail for 33 years....those stickers have absolutely nothing to do with what you read at their site....all it is, is a way to keep an eye on the carrier....if you have a regular carrier who knows how to do his job you usually get your mail around the same time every day.....or you should anyway.....so them saying it helps them help you with the time is bullshit....if you dont want it in your box rip it off .....and if they put another there take it off....if they say something....tell them you dont want the thing in your box.....they will just stick it in your neighbors box.....tell him the same thing i told you...its your box they cant force you to have it in the box......us Carriers thought it was bullshit and they know it.....it had nothing to do with delivering the mail or the problems the PO is facing.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the inside perspective.  Our neighborhood has had the same carrier for at least ten years.  Neighbors informed us when we moved in that our carrier should probably be on disability as he has PTSD from military service.  Mail gets in the wrong box so frequently, that we took a PO Box.  Our carrier misses at least a day of work a week, and has disappeared for months at a time.  We get a lot of temporary carriers, and mail can come as late as 7pm, and sometimes not at all.  We really do not mind the inconvenience for a war veteran.
> 
> Now, I believe some bureaucrat in the post office will fire our mail carrier rather soon.  Who knows, I may send a letter complimenting his service.  I will not create any kind of a problem for our carrier.  Religionwise, I am kind of an Agnostic, but I do believe in the Golden Rule, and I think the Old Testament shares some worthwhile lessons about punishment for our misdeeds.  It is not what we do at church on Sunday that matters, it is what we practice in our everyday activities that speaks to our character.
Click to expand...


he wont get fired....unless a Vet is caught stealing or doing something pretty bad they wont fire him...a Veteran is pretty dam hard to fire.....and that has nothing to do with the Union....if your mail is being mis-delivered COMPLAIN....and i am serious....they know who delivered your street they know who to get on....if you have a lot of subs chances are its them mis-delivering.... after my day off or if i was off a few days i used to pick up lots of mis-deliveries....


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

One of these stickers showed up in my mailbox a few weeks ago.  I quickly deduced what it was for.  And since it was about 1,238 on my list of things to be concerned about, I simply tuned it out.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Kooshdakhaa said:


> One of these stickers showed up in my mailbox a few weeks ago.  I quickly deduced what it was for.  And since it was about 1,238 on my list of things to be concerned about, I simply tuned it out.



it is nothing to be concerned about.....the carrier is being forced to scan those non essential things...its just a way for some useless middle manager to justify him being there....otherwise....he doesn't do much....


----------



## Connery

I  hope you don't "go postal" on this issue...

 The Post Office needs accountability and needs to be  efficient. It in not a place just to hang out anymore. They want to stay in business and keep those workers who provide a service employed.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Connery said:


> I  hope you don't "go postal" on this issue...
> 
> The Post Office needs accountability and needs to be  efficient. It in not a place just to hang out anymore. They want to stay in business and keep those workers who provide a service employed.


going postal went out last Century.....and who "hangs out" at the PO?.....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  hope you don't "go postal" on this issue...
> 
> The Post Office needs accountability and needs to be  efficient. It in not a place just to hang out anymore. They want to stay in business and keep those workers who provide a service employed.
> 
> 
> 
> going postal went out last Century.....and who "hangs out" at the PO?.....
Click to expand...


I did some work for the post office some years back.  I wasn't a postal employee, I got the job through a temp agency.  Still, I worked with a number of actual postal workers, and they told stories of other areas where the employees often did just 'hang out' rather than work.

I also learned to dislike the carriers in the area, as they came to the facility I worked at on their lunch break and more than once did a real number on the bathrooms.  *shudder*

That's the only direct experience I have with it though, so I have no idea if the hearsay I got was true or exaggeration or jealousy of people in a better position, etc.

As far as this scanning thing....just how short a time frame are carriers expected to run under, I wonder?  Efficiency is well and good, but there's also concern that if they are too draconian in their desire to get the mail delivered at the same time every day, the carriers may end up being unsafe trying to fit their schedule.

Whatever the case, it doesn't sound like anything to be too concerned about.  And as others have said, if you ARE concerned, just take the sticker off and tell them you don't want it there.


----------



## Beachboy

Harry Dresden said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just take it off.  And if they put another take that one off too.  Fuck em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read on the internet where a fellow did just that.  Apparently, the next day his mail carrier was at his door replacing it.  As you can see from the section of the OP out of the Mail Carrier's Handbook the USPS is very serious about this program.  It is probably a hassle I would lose anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> What I am wondering is some letters I receive have bar coding on them, supposedly to facilitate automated sorting by the USPS.  Could this lead to the USPS not only recording the delivery, but EACH LETTER I get?  Not that I have anything to hide, but we still get junk mail for the people who lived here ten years ago.
> 
> If someone was out to damage me, what is to prevent them from sending me mail from some group like the American Nazi Party?  I don't want my name associated in any way, especially with being on their mailing list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it is now, we are receiving _Sports Illustrated_ which we did not subscribe to.  I wrote them and told them to stop, and they did not.  Is _Sports Illustrated_ going to show up in a year with a bill, and be able to verify delivery through the USPS?​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *
> I read on the internet where a fellow did just that.  Apparently, the next day his mail carrier was at his door replacing it.  As you can see from the section of the OP out of the Mail Carrier's Handbook the USPS is very serious about this program.  It is probably a hassle I would lose anyway.*
> 
> just say you dont want it on there....its your box they cant make you do anything.....i had lots of people tell me they did not want it there....they just find another place to put it....
> *
> 
> What I am wondering is some letters I receive have bar coding on them, supposedly to facilitate automated sorting by the USPS.  Could this lead to the USPS not only recording the delivery, but EACH LETTER I get?  Not that I have anything to hide, but we still get junk mail for the people who lived here ten years ago.
> *
> 
> the bar codes are so the machine the OCR...(Optical character recognition) it goes through knows where it is going.....it also says where it has been.....if you have had a regular Carrier for a while and he is worth a dam you should not be getting anyone elses  mail unless it is Current Resident or you have a sub....
> 
> *
> If someone was out to damage me, what is to prevent them from sending me mail from some group like the American Nazi Party?  I don't want my name associated in any way, especially with being on their mailing list.*
> 
> anyone with your address can send stuff....if its first or second class just refuse it.....it goes back and the sender has to pay the postage.....if its junk its up to you to contact the company sending it and tell them you dont want it and to take your address off their list....
> 
> *
> As it is now, we are receiving Sports Illustrated which we did not subscribe to.  I wrote them and told them to stop, and they did not.  Is Sports Illustrated going to show up in a year with a bill, and be able to verify delivery through the USPS?
> *
> 
> if you refused it and they keep on sending....when the bill shows up refuse it and write on the face of the bill....refused did not order....
Click to expand...


Worthwhile information.  Thank you for taking the time to write it up in a post!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  hope you don't "go postal" on this issue...
> 
> The Post Office needs accountability and needs to be  efficient. It in not a place just to hang out anymore. They want to stay in business and keep those workers who provide a service employed.
> 
> 
> 
> going postal went out last Century.....and who "hangs out" at the PO?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did some work for the post office some years back.  I wasn't a postal employee, I got the job through a temp agency.  Still, I worked with a number of actual postal workers, and they told stories of other areas where the employees often did just 'hang out' rather than work.
> 
> I also learned to dislike the carriers in the area, as they came to the facility I worked at on their lunch break and more than once did a real number on the bathrooms.  *shudder*
> 
> That's the only direct experience I have with it though, so I have no idea if the hearsay I got was true or exaggeration or jealousy of people in a better position, etc.
> 
> As far as this scanning thing....just how short a time frame are carriers expected to run under, I wonder?  Efficiency is well and good, but there's also concern that if they are too draconian in their desire to get the mail delivered at the same time every day, the carriers may end up being unsafe trying to fit their schedule.
> 
> Whatever the case, it doesn't sound like anything to be too concerned about.  And as others have said, if you ARE concerned, just take the sticker off and tell them you don't want it there.
Click to expand...

*
 Still, I worked with a number of actual postal workers, and they told stories of other areas where the employees often did just 'hang out' rather than work.
*

that has to be in the clerk craft.....after they get through with the mail that's there, they do look like they are just hanging.....the Middle Management are the ones who are there just to eat lunch.....many of them should be dismissed,as many of their jobs are quite useless....like the ones who "manage" the scanning points....absolutely useless operation.......
*
I also learned to dislike the carriers in the area, as they came to the facility I worked at on their lunch break and more than once did a real number on the bathrooms.  *shudder*
*

our people are too far away from the station to do that.....why would they fuck up their own bathroom?.....
*
 but there's also concern that if they are too draconian in their desire to get the mail delivered at the same time every day, the carriers may end up being unsafe trying to fit their schedule.
*

that's true.....but if you have been there awhile you don't care about THEIR time frame....we use to tell them....when i get done....is when i will be done....mail volume is different every day....you cant do it in the same amount of time every day...a good Carrier will be pretty consistent give or take a half hour....but we did have some pretty poor ones who always had to have help or always said they needed OT.....some of them would get an Hour street time help and still take OT.....


----------



## Beachboy

Harry Dresden said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beach....i delivered Mail for 33 years....those stickers have absolutely nothing to do with what you read at their site....all it is, is a way to keep an eye on the carrier....if you have a regular carrier who knows how to do his job you usually get your mail around the same time every day.....or you should anyway.....so them saying it helps them help you with the time is bullshit....if you dont want it in your box rip it off .....and if they put another there take it off....if they say something....tell them you dont want the thing in your box.....they will just stick it in your neighbors box.....tell him the same thing i told you...its your box they cant force you to have it in the box......us Carriers thought it was bullshit and they know it.....it had nothing to do with delivering the mail or the problems the PO is facing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the inside perspective.  Our neighborhood has had the same carrier for at least ten years.  Neighbors informed us when we moved in that our carrier should probably be on disability as he has PTSD from military service.  Mail gets in the wrong box so frequently, that we took a PO Box.  Our carrier misses at least a day of work a week, and has disappeared for months at a time.  We get a lot of temporary carriers, and mail can come as late as 7pm, and sometimes not at all.  We really do not mind the inconvenience for a war veteran.
> 
> Now, I believe some bureaucrat in the post office will fire our mail carrier rather soon.  Who knows, I may send a letter complimenting his service.  I will not create any kind of a problem for our carrier.  Religionwise, I am kind of an Agnostic, but I do believe in the Golden Rule, and I think the Old Testament shares some worthwhile lessons about punishment for our misdeeds.  It is not what we do at church on Sunday that matters, it is what we practice in our everyday activities that speaks to our character.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he wont get fired....unless a Vet is caught stealing or doing something pretty bad they wont fire him...a Veteran is pretty dam hard to fire.....and that has nothing to do with the Union....if your mail is being mis-delivered COMPLAIN....and i am serious....they know who delivered your street they know who to get on....if you have a lot of subs chances are its them mis-delivering.... after my day off or if i was off a few days i used to pick up lots of mis-deliveries....
Click to expand...


Thank you for the useful advice.


----------



## Beachboy

Kooshdakhaa said:


> One of these stickers showed up in my mailbox a few weeks ago.  I quickly deduced what it was for.  And since it was about 1,238 on my list of things to be concerned about, I simply tuned it out.



Good thinking.  

When you get arrested for something, and you are communicating with your attorney.  Don't be surprised if the Feds are listening in.  Under the Patriot Act the Federal Government can listen in to your private communication with your attorney *if* they believe you are terrorist related.  

The Feds may hear nothing about terrorism, but they might hear you confess to something.  There is nothing to prohibit them from passing that information on to local police.  

It is nice to know we have vigilant Americans like you looking out for the rest of us.  Don't let me interrupt your important internet activities further.


----------



## Connery

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## Beachboy

Harry Dresden said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these    stickers showed up in my mailbox a few weeks ago.  I quickly deduced    what it was for.  And since it was about 1,238 on my list of things to    be concerned about, I simply tuned it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is nothing to be concerned about.....the carrier is being forced to    scan those non essential things...its just a way for some useless  middle   manager to justify him being there....otherwise....he doesn't  do   much....
Click to expand...


In the end, I think you are correct.  When former President Bill Clinton    was asked at the end of his term in 2000 what he thought the biggest    issue would be for the U. S. Supreme Court in the 21st century his    response was one word.  "Privacy."


----------



## Darkwind

Its a time management tool.  City carriers are managed right down to the minute.  It means nothing to the resident and is merely a means for the Post Master of the local branch to keep track of the carriers.


----------



## Beachboy

Darkwind said:


> Its a time management tool.  City carriers are  managed right down to the minute.  It means nothing to the resident and  is merely a means for the Post Master of the local branch to keep track  of the carriers.



On the surface that is fine.  One of our clients had a national sales  force.  The sales people carried a computer input sheet and marked where  they had been and what they had sold to each client.  Keeping the  pressure on to sell, made a certain amount of sense, but eight calls per  day were expected of each sales person.  

In the Denver office the sales force had little trouble, but the sales  people who went to Pueblo, Grand Junction, and Ft. Collins were always  justifying their time, and the company lost some good sales people.   What assurance is there that the person in home office reading the  computer print outs has a sense of geographical size of territories?


----------



## Darkwind

Beachboy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a time management tool.  City carriers are  managed right down to the minute.  It means nothing to the resident and  is merely a means for the Post Master of the local branch to keep track  of the carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the surface that is fine.  One of our clients had a national sales  force.  The sales people carried a computer input sheet and marked where  they had been and what they had sold to each client.  Keeping the  pressure on to sell, made a certain amount of sense, but eight calls per  day were expected of each sales person.
> 
> In the Denver office the sales force had little trouble, but the sales  people who went to Pueblo, Grand Junction, and Ft. Collins were always  justifying their time, and the company lost some good sales people.   What assurance is there that the person in home office reading the  computer print outs has a sense of geographical size of territories?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what kind of answer would satisfy your question.

I know of rural postal routes that are only 50 miles long, but have 250 boxes.  It takes a full 8.5 hours to run the route including the case time.

In some parts of the southwest, postal routes are 300 miles long, but only have 40 boxes.  They take a full 8 hours to run including the case time.

City carriers have it even harder.  In the Post Office I worked, back when I was an RCAC, the city carriers had one vehicle, and two routes.  One route was wholly a foot route and the managed service points were located at the mail boxes found on the street corners and in the downtown section.  The carrier had to scan them within a specific time after having scanned out of the office.  Each Post Master would walk the route with their city carrier once a year and they would determine the delivery time based upon that yearly audit and they assigned the scan times.

I personally thought it was micromanagement to the nth degree, but it is what it is.  That is the only real purpose of these managed service point scanners.  

Think of them like a security guard who walks around with a key and has to hit the key box for each round he or she makes at specific times.


----------



## Beachboy

Darkwind said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its  a time management tool.  City carriers are  managed right down to the  minute.  It means nothing to the resident and  is merely a means for the  Post Master of the local branch to keep track  of the carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the surface that is fine.  One of our clients had a national sales   force.  The sales people carried a computer input sheet and marked where   they had been and what they had sold to each client.  Keeping the   pressure on to sell, made a certain amount of sense, but eight calls per   day were expected of each sales person.
> 
> In the Denver office the sales force had little trouble, but the sales   people who went to Pueblo, Grand Junction, and Ft. Collins were always   justifying their time, and the company lost some good sales people.    What assurance is there that the person in home office reading the   computer print outs has a sense of geographical size of territories?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of answer would satisfy your question.
> 
> I know of rural postal routes that are only 50 miles long, but have 250  boxes.  It takes a full 8.5 hours to run the route including the case  time.
> 
> In some parts of the southwest, postal routes are 300 miles long, but  only have 40 boxes.  They take a full 8 hours to run including the case  time.
> 
> City carriers have it even harder.  In the Post Office I worked, back  when I was an RCAC, the city carriers had one vehicle, and two routes.   One route was wholly a foot route and the managed service points were  located at the mail boxes found on the street corners and in the  downtown section.  The carrier had to scan them within a specific time  after having scanned out of the office.  Each Post Master would walk the  route with their city carrier once a year and they would determine the  delivery time based upon that yearly audit and they assigned the scan  times.
> 
> I personally thought it was micromanagement to the nth degree, but it is  what it is.  That is the only real purpose of these managed service  point scanners.
> 
> Think of them like a security guard who walks around with a key and has  to hit the key box for each round he or she makes at specific  times.
Click to expand...


Our client's final decision for action was basically as you describe.   We took the history of the sales territories and came up with how many  accounts could be managed in a day, as well as the schedule for  different days.  For example if the Ft Collins sales rep stayed in town  eight calls per day were expected.  If they drove to Loveland to work,  that dropped to six calls.  Then we put in a special exception.  Mr,  Steele of Steele's Markets owned four large grocery stores up the  northern front range.  If Steele called in a special order the rep may  only make four calls on the Steele stores, but spent half his day  driving.  Customer service is the key to making the big sales numbers in  the grocery business.

They did catch one sales rep, the one out of Pueblo, who was working  four hour days creaming his major accounts.  As the client had a gourmet  cheese line with two week dates on some of the products, he had to be  fired.  Out-of-date merchandise is bad for the reputation of our client,  the grocery store, and possibly the health of consumers.

So, as you see I am on both sides of this issue.  I do not like the  micro management aspect either.  Our client had a tie-in with Schwinn  bicycles where you could enter a contest to win a bike.  One rep got  very creative and hung bicycles from the ceiling of large grocery stores  over the product.  He was landing end-aisle displays with his tactic,  which are "gold" in the grocery business.  But, in the end management  had to tell the bean counters to back off on this rep's time sheets.   The last thing we wanted to do was stifle creative thinking among sales  people to sell product.






This sales rep also came up with gourmet cheese tasting in fashionable bars. 
 He made Vice-President in six years, and is now my client contact.​


----------



## Harry Dresden

Darkwind said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a time management tool.  City carriers are  managed right down to the minute.  It means nothing to the resident and  is merely a means for the Post Master of the local branch to keep track  of the carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the surface that is fine.  One of our clients had a national sales  force.  The sales people carried a computer input sheet and marked where  they had been and what they had sold to each client.  Keeping the  pressure on to sell, made a certain amount of sense, but eight calls per  day were expected of each sales person.
> 
> In the Denver office the sales force had little trouble, but the sales  people who went to Pueblo, Grand Junction, and Ft. Collins were always  justifying their time, and the company lost some good sales people.   What assurance is there that the person in home office reading the  computer print outs has a sense of geographical size of territories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of answer would satisfy your question.
> 
> I know of rural postal routes that are only 50 miles long, but have 250 boxes.  It takes a full 8.5 hours to run the route including the case time.
> 
> In some parts of the southwest, postal routes are 300 miles long, but only have 40 boxes.  They take a full 8 hours to run including the case time.
> 
> City carriers have it even harder.  In the Post Office I worked, back when I was an RCAC, the city carriers had one vehicle, and two routes.  One route was wholly a foot route and the managed service points were located at the mail boxes found on the street corners and in the downtown section.  The carrier had to scan them within a specific time after having scanned out of the office.  Each Post Master would walk the route with their city carrier once a year and they would determine the delivery time based upon that yearly audit and they assigned the scan times.
> 
> I personally thought it was micromanagement to the nth degree, but it is what it is.  That is the only real purpose of these managed service point scanners.
> 
> Think of them like a security guard who walks around with a key and has to hit the key box for each round he or she makes at specific times.
Click to expand...


what City did you work in?....in 33 years i have never seen or heard of a Post Master getting off his ass and walking the route with anyone.....the Carrier Supervisor yea....but not the PM....


----------



## Darkwind

Harry Dresden said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the surface that is fine.  One of our clients had a national sales  force.  The sales people carried a computer input sheet and marked where  they had been and what they had sold to each client.  Keeping the  pressure on to sell, made a certain amount of sense, but eight calls per  day were expected of each sales person.
> 
> In the Denver office the sales force had little trouble, but the sales  people who went to Pueblo, Grand Junction, and Ft. Collins were always  justifying their time, and the company lost some good sales people.   What assurance is there that the person in home office reading the  computer print outs has a sense of geographical size of territories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of answer would satisfy your question.
> 
> I know of rural postal routes that are only 50 miles long, but have 250 boxes.  It takes a full 8.5 hours to run the route including the case time.
> 
> In some parts of the southwest, postal routes are 300 miles long, but only have 40 boxes.  They take a full 8 hours to run including the case time.
> 
> City carriers have it even harder.  In the Post Office I worked, back when I was an RCAC, the city carriers had one vehicle, and two routes.  One route was wholly a foot route and the managed service points were located at the mail boxes found on the street corners and in the downtown section.  The carrier had to scan them within a specific time after having scanned out of the office.  Each Post Master would walk the route with their city carrier once a year and they would determine the delivery time based upon that yearly audit and they assigned the scan times.
> 
> I personally thought it was micromanagement to the nth degree, but it is what it is.  That is the only real purpose of these managed service point scanners.
> 
> Think of them like a security guard who walks around with a key and has to hit the key box for each round he or she makes at specific times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what City did you work in?....in 33 years i have never seen or heard of a Post Master getting off his ass and walking the route with anyone.....the Carrier Supervisor yea....but not the PM....
Click to expand...

I delivered in a small town in Northeast Pennsylvania.  The Post Master there was a woman bucking to get promoted to the regional office.  I can't for the life of Me, remember her tittle.  But she walked the city routes every year I was there.  She had a real thing about keeping Overtime to zero.  Oh, and our office is small.  It didn't have a carrier supervisor.  We had four Rural routes, two city routes, one full time clerk and one part-time clerk shared between three offices.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Darkwind said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of answer would satisfy your question.
> 
> I know of rural postal routes that are only 50 miles long, but have 250 boxes.  It takes a full 8.5 hours to run the route including the case time.
> 
> In some parts of the southwest, postal routes are 300 miles long, but only have 40 boxes.  They take a full 8 hours to run including the case time.
> 
> City carriers have it even harder.  In the Post Office I worked, back when I was an RCAC, the city carriers had one vehicle, and two routes.  One route was wholly a foot route and the managed service points were located at the mail boxes found on the street corners and in the downtown section.  The carrier had to scan them within a specific time after having scanned out of the office.  Each Post Master would walk the route with their city carrier once a year and they would determine the delivery time based upon that yearly audit and they assigned the scan times.
> 
> I personally thought it was micromanagement to the nth degree, but it is what it is.  That is the only real purpose of these managed service point scanners.
> 
> Think of them like a security guard who walks around with a key and has to hit the key box for each round he or she makes at specific times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what City did you work in?....in 33 years i have never seen or heard of a Post Master getting off his ass and walking the route with anyone.....the Carrier Supervisor yea....but not the PM....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I delivered in a small town in Northeast Pennsylvania.  The Post Master there was a woman bucking to get promoted to the regional office.  I can't for the life of Me, remember her tittle.  But she walked the city routes every year I was there.  She had a real thing about keeping Overtime to zero.  Oh, and our office is small.  It didn't have a carrier supervisor.  We had four Rural routes, two city routes, one full time clerk and one part-time clerk shared between three offices.
Click to expand...


oh it was one of them kind of offices.....we had a city out here called Atwood.....it had one carrier and one clerk.....and a Postmaster.....hard to believe ....and she thought her shit did not stink too....her Daughter was even worse....


----------



## Darkwind

Harry Dresden said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> what City did you work in?....in 33 years i have never seen or heard of a Post Master getting off his ass and walking the route with anyone.....the Carrier Supervisor yea....but not the PM....
> 
> 
> 
> I delivered in a small town in Northeast Pennsylvania.  The Post Master there was a woman bucking to get promoted to the regional office.  I can't for the life of Me, remember her tittle.  But she walked the city routes every year I was there.  She had a real thing about keeping Overtime to zero.  Oh, and our office is small.  It didn't have a carrier supervisor.  We had four Rural routes, two city routes, one full time clerk and one part-time clerk shared between three offices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh it was one of them kind of offices.....we had a city out here called Atwood.....it had one carrier and one clerk.....and a Postmaster.....hard to believe ....and she thought her shit did not stink too....her Daughter was even worse....
Click to expand...

A common occurrence.  I think they give them classes when they are PMR's.....lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sorry but any kind of markings on my mail box will be removed. I've done it several times.


----------



## Moonglow

Ah, yes, that freedom from working outdoors, burning up in summer, freezing in winter, rain, hail, high winds.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Moonglow said:


> Ah, yes, that freedom from working outdoors, burning up in summer, freezing in winter, rain, hail, high winds.



...retiring before 60 with a gold-plated pension.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Jarlaxle said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, that freedom from working outdoors, burning up in summer, freezing in winter, rain, hail, high winds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...retiring before 60 with a gold-plated pension.
Click to expand...


only if you put 30 years in and are at least 55.....most people work beyond that....and there are better pensions out there.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Is someone bored or just a bad case of OCD?


----------



## Smokey420

I know the carrier. Maybe next time black out the zip to stay off the radar.


----------



## ReasonFirst

The same people who get paranoid about the USPS keeping track of delivery times on routes and keeping themselves accountable, are the same people who complain when their mail arrives late or inconsistently.

Reason First people. Chaos does not rule the day.


----------

